# Thumb Release Strap



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I put my strap through my max4 right under the thumb barrel. used 550 paracord


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I made one for my Carter Simple 1. I based it off of Ridgerunner's design, but I don't have any pictures.


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I think Truball has some thumb release straps. Called V-Lock. Search it on LAS.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

he's looking to save money, so thats why hes here in the diy forum.


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

exactly buckman lol i have paracord i just didnt know how u could get it to hook thru it the hole is small. I may order some of the mini paracord and try that one ive been making bracelets and slings anyways so not a big deal


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

put a tiny key ring through the hole...or some mini paracord that is what i did.

wvridgerunner i think is the guys name that sells them(i made my own but copied his pattern)


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

erictski said:


> put a tiny key ring through the hole...or some mini paracord that is what i did.
> 
> wvridgerunner i think is the guys name that sells them(i made my own but copied his pattern)


I used mini paracord for mine. I didn't want the keyring making noise.


----------



## wastnawayagn (Dec 17, 2006)

Funny you should ask this...I just made one for mine last week!

$20 for a tiny piece of metal and a piece of paracord is ridiculous. (From TruBall)

So after thinking about it at my desk, I had an epiphany. I started with this:








They are simple office clips. You want the 2nd to smallest they make.

Take the handle off:









You have to cut it down a little, then shape it around the shape that is embedded in the release. If you've done it half decent, you can actually press it together and it will stay in the embedded area, which is good, cause you are about to JB Weld it in that space. This actually isn't as hard as you might think it would be. I did it with a Leatherman and a pair of needle nose pliers. I should've taken a picture of it, but try to use up the most metal you can with the clip handle so that it eats up alot of space in the embedded area of the release. It almost looks like an "8" when its all bent up.



























I guess if you wanted to you could do both sides of the release, but I didn't find it necessary.


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

wastnawayagn that is very interesting and def may have to give that a try if i dont get around to ordering the micro paracord thanks for the visual


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i tye mine like the rattle snake key fob on u-tube,just leave the tails long enough to go around the wrist and make a couple square knots tyes for the slider to tighten the tails around wrist.also have to have a small key ring.


----------



## MrsHollywood (Jul 20, 2011)

I tied my 550 paracord wrist strap directly through the hole under the thumb barrel


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

MrsHollywood said:


> I tied my 550 paracord wrist strap directly through the hole under the thumb barrel


I was thinking of drilling a small hole on the frame (near where the pinky finger rests) and threading paracord through that...but just went the easy way and purchased the V-Lock lanyard from TRU Ball. I got a barely-used Chappy Boss for $65.

Joe


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I just did this to my Fang 4 and my daughter's Sweet Spot II Ultra. Great idea!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

wastnawayagn said:


> Funny you should ask this...I just made one for mine last week!
> 
> $20 for a tiny piece of metal and a piece of paracord is ridiculous. (From TruBall)
> 
> ...



^^^^^^ That's what I did.


----------



## RobRiguez (Feb 24, 2015)

I took some thin polyester twine I had from other projects and made a round braid. Created a loop on one side and spliced it back into itself. once done braiding, I passed the braid through the opening in the thumb lever and spliced it back into itself. Heated both splices a so the ends would melt a little into the rest of the rope. So now I can just pass the middle of the braided rope through the end loop and it becomes a slip knot on my wrist.


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

Not a thumb release but I did make my own "wrist strap" for my BT Gold Ultra










Does what I need it to do


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Being an old fart with arthritic hands I occasionally let my release go like a finger shooter.
This is how I do mine. I use D loop cord when I can on a Scott release strap.


----------

